# Bong Preferences



## Runs With Fire (Oct 21, 2014)

What do prefer for a bong and why?  I had been using a stout vera wood bong, the most dense wood I could get, for three years now.  unfortunately, due to a back condition it has been causing me a bit of grief to wield that heavy beast.  I have tried rattan, hatted the way it wobbled. I tried graphite, thought I was going to break the thing.  I can't stand to go through my bong forms with what feels like a tooth pick in my hands, but I also don't need to feel like I am working with a steel pipe.  
       I harvested several saplings off my off my property this fall. Several maple, one of which turned out perfectly, one oak, a couple hickory and some hawthorn.   two of the hawthorn dried nicely, one of which I cut for a pair of short sticks, the other I kept for my new bong.  it is thin, yet strong, stout and dense.
I ended up giving the good maple one to my partner in crime ,who broke his in practice.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 25, 2014)

I like the Chinese wax wood staves. They have a good amount of flex and they are durable for partner practice.


----------



## Dom_ISK (Oct 26, 2014)

I have used three types of Bo; Rattan, Red Oak and Graphite. The Rattan was quite thick and medium sort of weight with loads of flex which made it great for contact but no good for spinning or forms. I found the Red Oak was a really good all rounder, good for forms and contact but I found it a little bit heavy. The Graphite was great for spinning; i.e forms practice but slightly too light and obviously no good for contact.

This is the one I am contimplating getting next; 

https://www.bytomic.com/Century-White-Wood-Lotus-Kanji-Bo-p/12461.htm 

Hopefully good for forms and striking but still fairly light weight.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 26, 2014)

I am sorry folks and this is off topic but when I first saw this topic all I could think of is the old water bong I had back in the 70's and it had a different purpose from the ones your taking about.  :rofl:
again sorry for going off topic


----------



## reeskm (Nov 3, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> I am sorry folks and this is off topic but when I first saw this topic all I could think of is the old water bong I had back in the 70's and it had a different purpose from the ones your taking about.  :rofl:
> again sorry for going off topic



Being a Canadian, and being right next door to the Pot Province of Canada (BC), it's hard not to ROFLMA every time I hear "bong" said out loud in class. I've taken to substituting the Japanese term instead to avoid this problem with new students who aren't familiar with the Korean language. Either way, the conversation comes up and you will have to make light of it! Might as well get a good laugh out of it!


----------



## Dom_ISK (Nov 12, 2014)

> I can't stand to go through my bong forms with what feels like a tooth  pick in my hands, but I also don't need to feel like I am working with a  steel pipe



My new Chang Bong arrived yesterday and i'm really happy with it. It seems to meet all of the criteria you mention so definitely worth a look. Only had a quick spin with it at training so not sure how it will cope with contact but it feels pretty hardy, at £25 it seems like a bargain.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jan 2, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> I am sorry folks and this is off topic but when I first saw this topic all I could think of is the old water bong I had back in the 70's and it had a different purpose from the ones your taking about.  :rofl:
> again sorry for going off topic



LOL. Same here


----------



## Jaeimseu (Jan 3, 2015)

Beer


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 3, 2015)

Aside from the Green tobacco, what do you with Chinese Bong?


----------



## kitkatninja (Jan 8, 2015)

Not sure, tbh, I've used both Oak and bamboo (tapered and straight).  However in recent times I'm considering graphite, due to it's weight, as it may be easier on my joints???


----------

